# Brass eyelets turning green...



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Anybody else have this happen? What's the best way to fix it without hurting the shell?


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure you've tried brushing it off? It seems like it's coming from the inside of the unfinished eyelets. Very interested in responses.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a tough one. Seems like the brass is starting to develop verdigris. I've had some luck removing this with harsher metal polish (Brasso and Autosol), but I doubt it would have a positive effect on the shell. The only solution I can think of is getting a cobbler to remove and replace the eyelets.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

You should be able to remove the laces and brush away the oxide. Then apply something (small amount of wax or conditioner) to provide a barrier between the copper and the oxygen in the air. The same idea applies to painting a piece of ferrous metal to keep it from rusting.

Interesting.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Marley said:


> You should be able to remove the laces and brush away the oxide. Then apply something (small amount of wax or conditioner) to provide a barrier between the copper and the oxygen in the air. The same idea applies to painting a piece of ferrous metal to keep it from rusting.
> 
> Interesting.


I can't think of anything much better, though I'm not sure a shoe brush will get rid of it. Something like dentist tools might be needed. I think Duluth Trading once sold such a kit. I suspect that any removal process may also take the paint off the eyelets so they may need to be touched up. And the problem may happen again as more of the eyelet below the surface of the upper continues to oxidize.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Don't worry. St. Patrick's Day is just around the corner...


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

AlanC said:


> Don't worry. St. Patrick's Day is just around the corner...


Ha!
Erin Go Bragh!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

fiddler said:


> This is a tough one. The only solution I can think of is getting a cobbler to remove and replace the eyelets.


Ouch. And no, no, no, no, no noooooo, raising the question: why would this bother anyone in the slightest? You can actually buy potions that will hasten the verdigris effect. It's brass, brass is half copper, copper does this, maple leaves turn orange in the fall, hair (mine) turns grey (not necessarily in the fall) and Levis fade. For a while when slate roofs were popular you could actually order them with moss spores ready to sprout and engulf the roof in downy green. Your shoes look fine. Better even.


----------

